# Sub woofer help!



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

My receiver has 1 preamp out for the sub but my sub has a left and right connection. Should I use a splitter and plug into both left and right for better sound?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Usually it makes no difference. Just use the one input.


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

Good. That's what I did. I also set my fronts and rears the receiver to large. Does that make a difference for sound? I'm new to this aspect of home theater. I've always own HTIB.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

jstanley214 said:


> Good. That's what I did. I also set my fronts and rears the receiver to large. Does that make a difference for sound? I'm new to this aspect of home theater. I've always own HTIB.


Your first question was easily answered by Tony, this second questions is a little more complex but it is usually recommended to set all speakers to small and run the xo around 80Hz. 


GCG said:


> First, conventional wisdom is to "Let the sub(s) do what subs do - handle the deep bass and lessen the AVR's amp's load for increased headroom for the remainder of the FR.


What speakers, sub and receiver do you have?


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

Fronts are Infinity Primus towers. Rears are the Klipcsh KS-14 rear surround. Sub is a pioneer 8" powered sub.


----------



## nheintz (Jul 16, 2014)

When I did the MCACC on my pioneer receiver It set all the speakers to large, I have a Klipsch synergy set up. The difference between "large" and "small" is rather the speaker can handle the full range or not.


----------

